# October 12th birthday



## The Birthday Fairy (Oct 12, 2010)

*uc69az* is almost a half century old...just one more year. Today he's celebrating his 49th birthday...or is that "49 and holding?"

At any rate...





, Mick, we hope you have a very special day!


----------



## Isa (Oct 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------

